# Do I really need a E-bike



## samsbike (2 Dec 2019)

I commute to the office at least once a week (34 round trip). I have to go in twice a week but somehow just can’t seem to do it. Especially the morning trip in - when I get a bit stressed about it. 

Even though I have been doing it for a couple of years - I have struggled over the last 9 months. I know some of it is due to my personal life.

I find the drivers more aggressive and it’s even though I break it to with a pit stop at my mothers the last few miles are tough.

An e- bike in theory would make this easier but I don’t know having never tried it.

A part of me feels like I am letting myself down but I don’t want to stop cycling as I enjoy it - but I am struggling.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Dec 2019)

Do it


----------



## sleuthey (2 Dec 2019)

I can't work out why your struggle is directly associated with a push bike. An e bike will not resolve aggressive drivers, stress or personal problems which is all you mention. Are you additionally struggling with strength, fitness and energy?


----------



## Mike_P (2 Dec 2019)

Certainly would not be letting yourself down - a quick way to get to 15.5mph and then its down to you entirely thereafter anyway. An ebike with torque sensing rather than speed sensing is the more natural to ride.


----------



## slowmotion (2 Dec 2019)

Thirty four miles round trip is a fair old way. I'm not surprised that you might find that a bit hard sometimes. How about getting an ebike for the times you can't face it, and try the human powered one when you do?


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Dec 2019)

Go for it "because your worth it". If nothing else you will have an enormous grin on your face every journey you take on it.

And it's not cheating. That is a rubbish thought.


----------



## samsbike (2 Dec 2019)

sleuthey said:


> I can't work out why your struggle is directly associated with a push bike. An e bike will not resolve aggressive drivers, stress or personal problems which is all you mention. Are you additionally struggling with strength, fitness and energy?


I think I am struggling with fitness and energy and it’s most acute when cycling. Hence the link to cycling. Perversely I love riding - even in cold weather - I just find empty roads and turn the pedals


----------



## sleuthey (2 Dec 2019)

Going on the info you have given I personally would not get an e bike. Instead I would look at changes in diet and route and also look at using public transport an extra day a week for the winter months


----------



## footloose crow (2 Dec 2019)

My wife recently bought an e -road bike. Looks like a road bike and take the battery out, it is a road bike although an 11kg one. (14kg with battery). She doesn't use the battery on the flat but likes the gentle assistance on the hills. It means that she comes out with me on cycle rides when before she didn't. There is quite a bit of research on whether e-bikes make you lazier/less fit and the conclusion is that compared to a non e-bike, an e-bike user has a heart rate 10 beats less. Not much. You still get fit. My wife still works up a sweat but no longer stops half way up the hill and lies across the handlebars, moaning at me for choosing this route. She still has to make an effort, but it makes 8% hills feel like 3% hills. Or less if you ramp up the assistance. 

You can get much more powerful motors and huge amounts of assistance. Those are the bikes you see passing fit young roadies on steep hills. My wife wanted to feel she was still exercising but also to bridge the gap between us. I still drop her on the flats where her bike is 5kg heavier than mine (cos she won't use the motor on the flat) but she passes me on the hills. Today, on a relatively flat route she didn't use the motor at all and averaged about 12mph - which is for some reason, faster than she used to be on the hybrid she had before. I think just being on a drop bar bike seems to have some psychological effect. 

It has opened up longer days, bigger distances, hillier routes. We are looking forward to cycling in France in the summer and doing some of the longer harder routes we have not done together before. 

I don't know if any of this helps you. We borrowed an e-bike for a day before buying one. Many of the retailers will hire or lend an e-bike for a day. so why not give it a go?


----------



## samsbike (2 Dec 2019)

So can I use the bike without the battery in situ - if it’s a crank drive?

Sleuthey- I think you maybe right hence my questio


----------



## gbb (2 Dec 2019)

My ebike commute is / was 14 miles each way, this summer I did it once a week, occasionally twice and I cant tell you how nice it is to arrive at work relatively fresh, not sweating like a sweaty thing.
Ironically winter commuting that distance was never my thing, I just never could stand the cold for more than 45 minutes max, I never did find a way to stay warm, riding an ebike in the winter isnt any better if you're like me...but summer commuting that distance is a joy. I'd done it on my roadbike many times but you always end up sweating too much.
If you can afford one, why not, they're brilliant for longer commutes.


----------



## Smudge (2 Dec 2019)

'Do I really need an ebike'

Isn't it a bit late to ask that now, I thought you bought one earlier today ?


----------



## samsbike (2 Dec 2019)

Smudge said:


> 'Do I really need an ebike'
> 
> Isn't it a bit late to ask that now, I thought you bought one earlier today ?


in theory I can return it under distance selling rules. I use my bike to get around and I think the motivation this morning was because I was so tired yesterday.

I don’t mind riding in the cold - I just think it maybe nice not to have to worry about slowing right down at the end of a ride and then stressing about being too slow on the road.

it’s more the morning commute that worries me- more about getting late for work.
Getting home is less of an issue - but sometimes 1.5 hours feels long!


----------



## Mike_P (3 Dec 2019)

Mix and match, use the ebike when appropriate and the normal ones equally when appropriate. Usually my ebike gets used for commuting and shopping, the road bike for leisure rides. Adjust the level of assist for how much of a work out you want. As to riding it unpowered check the manufacturers details, some can, some cannot, some have to be powered but can be set to no assistance.


----------



## Drzdave58 (3 Dec 2019)

You won’t regret having an ebike I believe...you will have a lot of fun on it for sure...I have a custom ebike plus a couple of other pedal bikes...I make sure I get out on the pedal bikes regularly so I don’t lose my bike legs....some days like if it’s windy the ebike will make your ride more enjoyable....good luck!


----------



## footloose crow (3 Dec 2019)

samsbike said:


> So can I use the bike without the battery in situ - if it’s a crank drive?
> 
> Sleuthey- I think you maybe right hence my questio


Yes. The battery and motor come out as a unit. It is a crank drive. There is no pedal resistance after you reach the e bike maximum speed. The crank drive disengages completely.


----------



## Winslade (3 Dec 2019)

Last Spring after two months of health problems I was on the verge of cancelling a cycling holiday in Catalonia. Instead I hired a bike using a Bosch system and had a really enjoyable holiday. I now own a Boardman bike - which I bought because it was light and the fact it takes seconds to remove the battery and motor, hence I could revert to a normal bike when fit. It's been a huge improvement to my leisure activities. If it's windy or you are not feeling 'up' for that nasty hill halfway through the ride, you know you can use the motor. For me the big benefit is I know I have the flexibility to cope with whatever the weather or terrain throws at me. Most days it's on only intermittently ( hills) and even then at the lowest assist level. 

So reading Samsbike's question through I would say an bike would be ideal.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Dec 2019)

My Cube MTB has 5 settings, with the motor switched on you have Off, Eco, Tour, Sport & Turbo, I tend to use either Off or Eco, but last weekend I know I would not have got through the mud if it hadn't have been for the motor.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Dec 2019)

If you can afford one then why not!


----------



## samsbike (3 Dec 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> If you can afford one then why not!


got too many bikes and I trying to have less not more.

But I think I will use it more especially for riding into London for Sunday summer rides and not worry so much about coming home later, if I don't have to worry about being tired.


----------



## samsbike (3 Dec 2019)

Its one of these so no idea if the crank and motor come out

https://www.raleigh.co.uk/strada-electric-18010

do they?


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Dec 2019)

samsbike said:


> Its one of these so no idea if the crank and motor come out
> 
> https://www.raleigh.co.uk/strada-electric-18010
> 
> do they?



No, although you could remove the battery.

A Steps - or Bosch - bike is not really designed to be ridden unassisted.

The lowest eco level on Bosch won't do a lot more than 'unweight' the bike, but the battery will last for ages.

The lowest level on a Steps bike will be similar.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Dec 2019)

samsbike said:


> got too many bikes and I trying to have less not more.
> 
> But I think I will use it more especially for riding into London for Sunday summer rides and not worry so much about coming home later, if I don't have to worry about being tired.


That's easy to resolve, sell the ones you no longer need/ ride to people who need one.


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Dec 2019)

I had a similar change of heart about cycling to work after a quick succession of nasty close passes on my daily 20 mile round commute (which I had been doing for nearly 4 years). Abusive drivers put me off for the best part of a year, I'm only just getting back into it. Having an ebike has got me back in to the swing of the commute again, although I must say icy conditions will be keeping me on the bus or in the car, I'm a bit concerned about taking an expensive bike on black ice. Despite my new longer 30 miles route I'm riding again. Having an ebike means you can travel further and faster, so routes that were perhaps not practical before, might now be open to you? Despite the extra distance, I'm doing less miles on hostile roads, and I've avoided the worst sections of my route which helps with morale. 

I honestly can't wait for spring to get back into daily cycling without the threat of ice.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Dec 2019)

confusedcyclist said:


> I had a similar change of heart about cycling to work after a quick succession of nasty close passes on my daily 20 mile round commute (which I had been doing for nearly 4 years). Abusive drivers put me off for the best part of a year, I'm only just getting back into it. Having an ebike has got me back in to the swing of the commute again, although I must say icy conditions will be keeping me on the bus or in the car, I'm a bit concerned about taking an expensive bike on black ice. Despite my new longer 30 miles route I'm riding again. Having an ebike means you can travel further and faster, so routes that were perhaps not practical before, might now be open to you? Despite the extra distance, I'm doing less miles on hostile roads, and I've avoided the worst sections of my route which helps with morale.
> 
> I honestly can't wait for spring to get back into daily cycling without the threat of ice.



I think you are wise to be very cautious with your bike in icy conditions.

My bike handling skills are not the best, but I reckon the extra weight of an ebike makes it even dodgier on ice than a push bike.

I have studded tyres for one of my ebikes.

They do an excellent job, as I'm told they do on a push bike.


----------



## samsbike (3 Dec 2019)

I am lucky that a lot of my journey is cycle path.
It’s really the last couple of miles home (or the first couple in the morning) that I am really cautious about as people are manic especially in the morning when I feel they don’t expect a bicycle on the road.
Also my average speed is around 11.5-12.5 and I am not getting any quicker!


----------



## footloose crow (3 Dec 2019)

samsbike said:


> Its one of these so no idea if the crank and motor come out
> 
> https://www.raleigh.co.uk/strada-electric-18010
> 
> do they?





samsbike said:


> Its one of these so no idea if the crank and motor come out
> 
> https://www.raleigh.co.uk/strada-electric-18010
> 
> do they?



No you can't on that model. My wife has this one:


----------



## samsbike (3 Dec 2019)

That looks amazing!!


----------



## footloose crow (3 Dec 2019)

footloose crow said:


> No you can't on that model. My wife has this one:
> View attachment 495281



Most people don't clock its an e-bike at first. 

It is a lot nicer than my bike for sure.


----------



## keithmac (3 Dec 2019)

I dont "need" and Ebike but I love using one for the commute to work!.

34 miles is a fair trek with work in the middle of it..


----------



## samsbike (4 Dec 2019)

Think I will give it a shot and see how it goes

Thanks all


----------



## CXRAndy (4 Dec 2019)

I built up an e-bike for my wife. I used the Tongscheng TSDZ2 crank drive kit. i bought it with custom firmware, which greatly improves the functionality of the motor and settings. I also bought a larger battery with higher voltage. The benefit of using a higher voltage is there is less current required to develop the same power(current=heat=bad). 

It allows my wife to ride around 14-16 mph up slopes and into headwinds without too much effort. So much so, that now I draft behind her in such situations, because on my single speed town bike, I'm unable to hold her pace. 

Before she would struggle to average 10 mph, now we are more evenly matched and chat along whilst cycling.


----------

